# Loss of a twin - anyone experienced this?



## Las78

I went for my dating scan today (have been for about 6 prior to this), they scanned me for ages and didn't say a word except that there was a heartbeat then I went to see the registrar, by which point I was beside myself with worry.

It appears I was carrying twins and the bleeding is a result of miscarrying one of them. They didn't pick the twin up in any of the other scans, this is the first I knew of it and to be honest I'm still in shock. There concern now is that the lost one (still some remnants in the sac) may affect the healthy one so have to be checked again in 4 weeks.

I am sad to have found this out but still so grateful for the one that has survived this far but of course really worrying that the other may cause problems for the healthy baby.

Would be interested to hear of any others experience of this.


----------



## sophster

Hi

I have known cases of this but most of them happened in such a way that it was only realised later that it had been a twin pregnancy and the woman was still pregnant, one of my friends had no idea she was carrying twins and miscarried and thought that was it; then four months later she was standing in front of the mirror and saw something move in her abdomen; she was freaked out went to the hospital and found out she was over five months pregnant. There is something called vanished twin syndrome where the pregnancy started off as a twin pregnancy but then the other pregnancy is completely reabsorbed by the body; and some scientists thinks this accounts for most cases of left-handedness; the left-handed person is a 'mirror-image' twin of a right-handed twin who just disappeared. It does sound to me they are just being cautious and hopefully the miscarried twin will not affect the healthy twin, I think if they were massively concerned they'd be asking you back for weekly scans and checks I would think.

Soph x


----------



## cazza22

Hi Huny, i miyself havent experienced this but a friend has. She had some heavy bleeding 3 weeks ago and the hospital told her she was miscarrying which she already felt she was as she has had a miscarriage previously so sort of knew the feeling. Anyway the hospital didnt bother scanning her :-( they just told her to do a pregnancy test a few days later which came up negative (as apparently when you miscarry with a twin your hcg levels plummet & then rise back up a couple of days later). So she had just come to terms with the miscarriage as much as physically possible but she still felt really pregnant having MS BADLY & really tired etc so she went back to GP n they did blood tests which confirmed she was in fact still pregnant  shes 11 weeks and baby is doing really well!! lovely healthy heartbeat etc they are just going to keep their eyes on her like yourself . Congrats on your pregnancy huny wishing you a H&H 9 months and dont worry everything will be fine try to enjoy it x x x Lov Caz x x x


----------



## happy-kat

hi hun 
the same thing happened to my mother-n-law she was carrying twins then 6 weeks into the pregnancy she started bleeding and clotting badly, this was 30 years ago and didnt have scans so the doctor said she miscarried then 3 months on she was still having periods but she felt pregnant, she went to the doctor to be told she was almost 5 months pregnant, and the bleeding was due to the loss twin, she gave birth to a healthy son, so dont worry sweetie im sure things will be fine. x x x


----------



## bevan88

i know of a firend who had a miscarrage at 10 weeks with a single pregnancy. She then went on to conceive again with twins and miscarried one of them at about 9 weeks. the 2nd twin however is still going strong she is now around 14 weeks.

Best of luck.


----------



## lolly25

Hi hun,
I believe this happened to me at 12weeks with my first pregnancy, although never confirmed, i have a major bleed felt like i wet myself but was just blood everywhere (sorry if tmi) i though i was mc at the time stayed in hospital 2 days bleeding subsided and was rescanned, there was my daughter with a healthy heartbeat, but a black patch where looked like a placenta had been. My daughter is now 7 and healthy, also left handed, which we are all right , so i believe i lost a mirror image twin then x x Hope everything goes well for you x take care x


----------

